# FS Columbia 3-1 Jacket Mens Med



## hurtmyknee (Apr 8, 2009)

...


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 8, 2009)

well this is a first.  I'm not sure I've ever seen used clothing for sale on azone.


----------



## hurtmyknee (Apr 8, 2009)

Thanks for the reply.  For new clothing please see the Alpinezone.com store.


----------



## Grassi21 (Apr 8, 2009)

hurtmyknee said:


> Thanks for the reply.  For new clothing please see the Alpinezone.com store.



Great advice noob.  ;-)  I think deadheadskier knows his way around Alpinezone.  Welcome to AZ.


----------



## hurtmyknee (Jun 3, 2009)

bump


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 3, 2009)

Try Goodwill or Big Brothers/Big Sisters. They'll come and pick it up and you get a tax write-off. No one here wants your smelly 15 year old jacket.


----------



## Grassi21 (Jun 3, 2009)

hurtmyknee said:


> bump





wa-loaf said:


> Try Goodwill or Big Brothers/Big Sisters. They'll come and pick it up and you get a tax write-off. No one here wants your smelly 15 year old jacket.



I wish there was such a thing as the anti-bump...  Something to kick these threads for ancient gear to the bottom of the barrel.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 3, 2009)

hurtmyknee has the shittiest gear


----------



## RootDKJ (Jun 3, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> hurtmyknee has the shittiest gear


Yeah, but his threads contain some of the funniest posts!!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 3, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Yeah, but his threads contain some of the funniest posts!!



I agree..I wonder if he has a Sony Walkman for $75 I want to listen to my Huey Lewis tapes..


----------



## RootDKJ (Jun 3, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I agree..I wonder if he has a Sony Walkman for $75 I want to listen to my Huey Lewis tapes..


Yeah, like this...


----------



## hurtmyknee (Sep 23, 2009)

jacket is still here and the snow is coming.


----------



## mondeo (Sep 23, 2009)

And Leon's getting larger!


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 23, 2009)

mondeo said:


> And Leon's getting larger!



well played mondeo


----------



## Greg (Sep 24, 2009)

I really can't believe someone hasn't scooped this up yet.


----------



## Glenn (Sep 24, 2009)

I picked these skis up last season. Do yo think the jacket would match? I don't want to look like a gaper when I finally meet some people from the AZ forum. 

Thanks!


----------



## RootDKJ (Sep 24, 2009)

Greg said:


> I really can't believe someone hasn't scooped this up yet.


I was thinking about it, but then I remembered that I have a shell that's actually made of a breathable waterproof fabric, that's warm enough  81% of the time.


----------



## hurtmyknee (Oct 11, 2009)

coat still available


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 11, 2009)

http://www.4theworld.org/donate_jackets.htm


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 11, 2009)

http://www.bbbsfoundation.org/web/pageDetail.aspx?pgID=home


----------



## hurtmyknee (Oct 11, 2009)

Only reply if interested in purchasing.
Thnaks


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 11, 2009)

6 months and this hasn't sold yet, hard to believe. Maybe throw in a free Ski Tote to help move this jacket.


----------



## hurtmyknee (Oct 11, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> 6 months and this hasn't sold yet, hard to believe. Maybe throw in a free Ski Tote to help move this jacket.



Only reply if interested in purchasing.
Thnaks


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 11, 2009)

hurtmyknee said:


> Only reply if interested in purchasing.
> Thnaks



Only post something worth selling. Have you tried these guys: http://www.tetongravity.com/forums/

I'm sure someone would snap it right up there.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Oct 11, 2009)

hurtmyknee said:


> Only reply if interested in purchasing.
> Thnaks



Maybe you havent figured out yet that nobody wants your crap.


----------



## hurtmyknee (Oct 11, 2009)

Please only reply if interested in purchasing.


----------



## Mildcat (Oct 11, 2009)

hurtmyknee said:


> Only reply if interested in purchasing.
> Thnaks





Greg said:


> I really can't believe someone hasn't scooped this up yet.





hurtmyknee said:


> Please only reply if interested in purchasing.



Who the Phuck are you to tell people what to reply to? The owner of this board had a sarcastic reply to your spam, I dare you to tell him not to reply! 

This is a forum. Websters definition, " (a) place where matters of general interest can be discussed. (b) public discussion."  If you don't like people replying then don't post your spam on a forum.


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 11, 2009)

Mildcat said:


> Who the Phuck are you to tell people what to reply to? The owner of this board had a sarcastic reply to your spam, I dare you to tell him not to reply!
> 
> This is a forum. Websters definition, " (a) place where matters of general interest can be discussed. (b) public discussion."  If you don't like people replying then don't post your spam on a forum.





hurtmyknee said:


> *Please only reply if interested in purchasing.*


...


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Oct 11, 2009)




----------



## Mildcat (Oct 11, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> ...



:lol:


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 11, 2009)

I'm interested in purchasing.  How about _you give me_ $15 bucks to take it off your hands.  I'll donate that piece of shit to Goodwill and write it off on my taxes.


----------



## Beetlenut (Oct 11, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> I'm interested in purchasing.  How about _you give me_ $15 bucks to take it off your hands.  I'll donate that piece of shit to Goodwill and write it off on my taxes.



Root, if you donate it to Goodwill, it will be back on here for resale in a week! BuyMyCrap doesn't miss any opportunities!


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 11, 2009)

Beetlenut said:


> Root, if you donate it to Goodwill, it will be back on here for resale in a week! BuyMyCrap doesn't miss any opportunities!


*Curses, foiled again...*


----------



## hurtmyknee (Oct 11, 2009)

Mildcat said:


> Who the Phuck are you to tell people what to reply to? The owner of this board had a sarcastic reply to your spam, I dare you to tell him not to reply!
> 
> This is a forum. Websters definition, " (a) place where matters of general interest can be discussed. (b) public discussion."  If you don't like people replying then don't post your spam on a forum.



Thanks for the info.


----------



## Grassi21 (Oct 12, 2009)

hurtmyknee has 42 posts on alpinezone.  every one of them deals with him selling is antiquated gear.  way to sell you crap on this site and add zero meaningful content.


----------



## Grassi21 (Oct 12, 2009)

i will be posting up a thead with one of these for sale...


----------



## bvibert (Oct 12, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> i will be posting up a thead with one of these for sale...



New or used?


----------



## Grassi21 (Oct 12, 2009)

bvibert said:


> New or used?



Lightly used with some discoloration near the crotch area.  :lol:


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 12, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> i will be posting up a thead with one of these for sale...





Grassi21 said:


> Lightly used with some discoloration near the crotch area.  :lol:




What size? Has it been washed?


----------



## bvibert (Oct 12, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> Lightly used with some discoloration near the crotch area.  :lol:



What color is the discoloration?


----------



## hurtmyknee (Oct 12, 2009)

...


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 12, 2009)

hurtmyknee said:


> Nothing but jackoffs in the forum.


Says the spammer...


----------



## Grassi21 (Oct 12, 2009)

hurtmyknee said:


> Nothing but jackoffs in the forum.



You want to see kickoffs post this shit up here Teton Gravity Research.  Those guys will tear you a new a-hole faster than you can post your thread.  Do you even realize what you are doing is bad etiquette?  40 or so posts and its all to hock you old gear.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 12, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> Do you even realize what you are doing is bad etiquette?  40 or so posts and its all to hock you old gear.



It's actually more than bad netiquette, it's spam.  We've been letting it go though since it's on topic and somewhat entertaining.  The thanks that we get in return for our generosity is to be called jackoffs. :roll:


----------



## Grassi21 (Oct 12, 2009)

bvibert said:


> It's actually more than bad netiquette, it's spam.  We've been letting it go though since it's on topic and somewhat entertaining.  The thanks that we get in return for our generosity is to be called jackoffs. :roll:



Well, Pat is a jerkoff.  But calling anyone else that is out of bounds.  

So if we take this off topic we can lock the thread....

Who knows the average annual rainfall in the Amazon River basin?


----------



## bvibert (Oct 12, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> Well, Pat is a jerkoff.  But calling anyone else that is out of bounds.



Is that the same as a jackoff, I wasn't really sure??



Grassi21 said:


> So if we take this off topic we can lock the thread....
> 
> Who knows the average annual rainfall in the Amazon River basin?



Actually I meant that the crap he's selling is on topic with the forums, kind of.  I suppose if the discussion degenerated into the air-speed velocity of an unladen swallow or something of the like we'd be forced to lock it...


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 12, 2009)

Well, _somebody_ found the edit button... :lol:


----------



## Beetlenut (Oct 12, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Well, _somebody_ found the edit button... :lol:



Probably worried he'd have trouble posting-up his next dumpster-diving haul. What a tool! But I'm sure if there was ever anything wrong with his antiquated crap, like dry rot or non serviceable bindings,  he'd give you a full refund!


----------



## Grassi21 (Oct 12, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Well, _somebody_ found the edit button... :lol:





Beetlenut said:


> Probably worried he'd have trouble posting-up his next dumpster-diving haul. What a tool! But I'm sure if there was ever anything wrong with his antiquated crap, like dry rot or non serviceable bindings,  he'd give you a full refund!



What I find funny is that he could have deleted the post all together.


----------



## Beetlenut (Oct 12, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> What I find funny is that he could have deleted the post all together.



What *I* find funny (or sad) is that this guy seriously thinks he can sell any of this stuff that most of us would just toss, or give to Goodwill! Say, wait a minute, that Ski Tote looks familiar!


----------



## mondeo (Oct 12, 2009)

I was finally convinced he was a fake, and then he edited his post.


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 12, 2009)

Beetlenut said:


> What *I* find funny (or sad) is that this guy seriously thinks he can sell any of this stuff that most of us would just toss, or give to Goodwill! Say, wait a minute, that Ski Tote looks familiar!


Me too.  I mean maybe you could pawn some of that stuff off on a rookie gaper selling it out of the trunk of your car in the lot, but there's W-A-Y too many gear whores on here to even give that crap a second glance.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Oct 12, 2009)

He was nice enough to send me some friendly PM's for posting in here.


----------

